
Linking plasma formation in grapes to microwave resonances of aqueous dimers - lainon
https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2019/02/13/1818350116
======
msravi
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19195692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19195692)

------
aston
A nice video explainer involving the authors of this paper:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCrtk-
pyP0I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCrtk-pyP0I)

------
rishav_sharan
Eli5 please. Does this means that there's a chance to advance plasma
containment based on microwaving grapes?

------
silent_echo
So if the plasma is actually generated at specific points of concentration
dictated by the geometry of the resonator, and is dynamically synched to the
microwave field, could this not be synched with a magnetic bottle to create
(a) stable oscillating contained plasma volume(s)?

(After tuning the physical geometry)

~~~
mirimir
Sure, I think.

Look at Movie_S04 (MP4).[0] After ~0:56, the plasma is apparently no longer
linked to the grapes.

0)
[https://www.pnas.org/highwire/filestream/849570/field_highwi...](https://www.pnas.org/highwire/filestream/849570/field_highwire_adjunct_files/4/pnas.1818350116.sm04.mp4)

